# i need some advice



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

i just got 2 23g cube tanks free. well they were display cases for whine bottles but i turned them upsidedown and made them tanks!!. well anyway i need to know what to put in. im cycling one with some africans and a baby texas. but what should i keep in my other one? i was thinking making an all tetra tank with all planted plants with some white sand. that would look dope. let me know what you guys think up!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a texas will not do well in a 23g for very long at all.. and dont overpopulate the africans, if you do make it an african tank


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

those fish arent staying in there. theyre just for cycling.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

i'm a fan of little community fish. they'd look good in that and will do well also. adding sand and plants would really make it look good.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

one tank ima do sand. plants. neon tetra. some black skirt tetras and some other species of small fish. maybe some tiger barbs, but i think they eat plants


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

is there any puffers that stay small that can be in there for life? other than dwarf ones


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm going to be adding sand to my female convict and con baby tank. i'm hoping I can do it tomorrow but might be to busy. yes from what i've read tiger barbs do nibble and eat on plants.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

User said:


> I'm going to be adding sand to my female convict and con baby tank. i'm hoping I can do it tomorrow but might be to busy. yes from what i've read tiger barbs do nibble and eat on plants.
> [snapback]881142[/snapback]​


well i guess tiger barbs are a no-no.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be adding sand to my female convict and con baby tank. i'm hoping I can do it tomorrow but might be to busy. yes from what i've read tiger barbs do nibble and eat on plants.
> ...


I'm not 100% sure, someone needs to verify because I don't have plants with my tiger barbs.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

live plants and tiger barbs are a no no but then again most barbs eat live plants! but another reason tiger barbs are so wrong is they are fin nippers. unless u got like 5 or more 3 sometimes works but 5 to be safe! I like the fish but stay away from them if possible!


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i wqant to get a small like 20 gallon tank so i can get a littly community tank going on. they seem fun and cool to watch. but i also find that if you have one species of fish they are easier to feed. i need to get a job again so i can finance me a comm tank... but where to put it...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ima go with some zebra danios then


----------

